# Moly-Coated



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Is there any real advantage to using these? I have shot some through my 25-06 and it makes cleaning the barrel more diffuclt.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think in some rifles with some bullets it has a great advantage, and with others a disadvantage. For example: I tried Moly with Barnes X bullets. Total disaster, my groups went from .4 inches to two inches. I also can not shoot the factory coating that comes on the X bullets. In a 22-250 that I once owned I could only get 40 shots before my groups started to open up. With Moly coated bullets I could get 100 to 150 rounds down the barrel before I could see any difference in my groups.
Currently my 223 likes it either way, my 270, 308, and 300 Win Mag, group best with Moly, and my 300WSM does better without Moly. My short mag must be cleaned more often. I think you have to try each rifle and pet load with and without Moly to determine if you want to use it. Moly will reduce bore friction, which in turn reduces breach pressure, which in turn reduces velocity, so you will have to add a grain or two to your pet load.
Cleaning: Well, I am currently looking for a new copper solvent cleaner. I had to recrown a blue 223 barrel because I let a drop of Sweet's 7.62 hang at the end of the barrel. It and CR10 are more corrosive to steel than I like. I have been using Spuge, made by Answer Products, but evidently they have gone out of business. I have been unable to contact the company. Anyway, with this product I just brushed it down the bore, let it set for an hour or two, and pushed most of the copper out with a single pass. Normally I had to repeat this process a couple of times and my bore with Moly was clean. Now I need to find a new copper solvent that works this good and doesn't eat my barrel. Any suggestions.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Bore Tech Eliminator or Wipe Out foam.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll look for Bore Tech Eliminator. What wipe out foam are you referring to? I purchased some Outers Foaming Bore Cleaner, but I have only used it once. It looks like it worked, but took a little more patience. I had to leave it overnight. Does that sound right to you.

Thanks for the suggestions, on your endorsement I will definitely try Eliminator.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I leave the Wipe Out overnight as well. I use it for heavily fouled barrels to get the cleaning process started, usually follow up with the Eliminator. The Outdoorsman in Fargo is the only store that carries it locally. Bore Tech recomends the use of nylon brushes with Eliminator and after trying both nylon and bronze, I heartily agree with the use of nylon.

I tried some Butche's Bore Shine last summer, it took the paint right off the stock of my Kimber Montana.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey Fellas....
Doing my research on moly years ago I came across a no nonsense dude by the name of VARMINT AL www.varmintal.com. He explains the ins and outs of moly, different types, and what can happen to a chrome-moly rifle barrel when moly and moisture react. After following all the barrel break in and cleaning procedures from companies like Shielen, etc. I discovered Varmint Al's way of breaking in a barrel, which is MUCH faster, and IMO WAY more efficient.  Moly will only work great for you if your barrel is properly polished, broken in, & perfectly clean of copper & powder residue, otherwise the moly fouling will build in the barrel, and require the same effort as shooting uncoated bullets. I've gone as much as 220 rounds of .223 ammo before a cleaning my barrel with no appreciable loss in accuracy (gun still held to just over 1/2" at 100 meters). IMO moly is worth it because of the time spent cleaning a barrel without it. Whatever works!!

HM


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

220 rounds through a 223 without cleaning doesn't require moly, it requires a good barrel. I'm just under 100 rounds through my 16" bull AR and on Monday eve I shot a sub 2" group @ 300yds. During PDog shoots I don't clean and have been well into the 200's before cleanings.

I do agree that if you're going to use Moly you need to start with an absolutely clean barrel and don't switch back and forth, use moly or uncoated but not both.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Each tube is different. Some will like it and some will not. The only thing we can say for sure is try it if you want. Then just be sure to clean your gun like normal. My 223 for PD I use molly and get well over 500rds before I need to clean. Heck I do not know if I need to but I do. When I first got that tube for my 223 I could only go 50 shots before I had to clean. My 7mm STW the nosler ballistic tips I shoot bare molly makes then shoot like butt. Now for the X bullet it likes them with molly. I will say it again. Each tube is difference. There is no rime or reason to tell what a tube will like.


----------

